

Show HN: People-driven web - afshinmeh
http://www.peopledrivenweb.com/

======
detaro
Doesn't load (2 minutes to get the loading bar at the top to fill, then it
just sits and nothing happens except my CPU fan spinning up. Adblock is
already off, since otherwise it didn't do anything)

